# ENDED - WINNER ANNOUNCED - Official BYH caption contest - Pic by Sfogg



## Sumi

_Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_

_The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _

_After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:




 

If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread._


----------



## Poka_Doodle

You really need some cow kisses!!! <3


----------



## DutchBunny03

Is that flashing thing a treat?


----------



## Latestarter

So whadayathink? Does it need a "scrape"?


----------



## Bruce

Yes @Latestarter I think it does. Maybe some bleach too.


----------



## N F C

Mom said if I kept making this face it would stay that way...guess she was right!


----------



## Queen Mum

Curly dared me to lick it now my tongue is sthtuck to the fenth!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ever had a "Wet Willy"....stick That in your Ear!


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Devonviolet

Okay, do you believe me NOW, when I tell you I'm grass fed???


----------



## Bruce

Definitely proof! Either that or it stuck its tongue in the green dye at Easter and it hasn't washed out.


----------



## Sumi

Queen Mum said:


> Curly dared me to lick it now my tongue is sthtuck to the fenth!


Here is our winning caption! Congratulations @Queen Mum

Join our new contest here: https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...on-contest-02-02-2017-pic-by-luvmypets.35251/


----------



## Latestarter

Way to go @Queen Mum  Congrats!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Congradulations @Queen Mum !!


----------



## TAH




----------

